# FS: brand new fisher steel snow foils



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I have 2 brand new in the box fisher snow foils I am selling for $275 each plus shipping. 

Part number 27100. 

They will fit the M series HD/RD blade with the 16'' center pin. These snow foils are adjustable to fit plows from 7.5' to 9'. 

PM me if you are interested. Located about 45 minutes west of Chicago.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Here are some sample pictures of what I am selling


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

new price $225 each plus shipping


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, that was a good price at $275. Can't believe those haven't sold.

Your list of items for sale seems like a Fisher pallet fell off the back of a truck near you.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I used to be a fisher dealer a few years ago. These are just items i have in my inventory that I am trying to get rid of because I can't use them in my personal fleet and they are taking up space in my shop that I want to use for other things.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Snow Miser said:


> I used to be a fisher dealer a few years ago. These are just items i have in my inventory that I am trying to get rid of because I can't use them in my personal fleet and they are taking up space in my shop that I want to use for other things.


Ahhh.... that explains it, too....

I've got a few customers that buy Fisher stuff from me to resell who would probably jump at that. I'll let them know.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

still have both snow foils for sale


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

bump still for sale


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

bump it up


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

still for sale


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

$225 each


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

still for sale $500 shipped for both of them.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

bump.....


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

still available $500 shipped for both sets. or $275 shipped for each one.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

still available


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

did you try Facebook market place


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, I'm on there too. But Fisher isnt a popular brand out in the midwest. Western and boss dominate out here


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Snow Miser said:


> Yes, I'm on there too. But Fisher isnt a popular brand out in the midwest. Western and boss dominate out here


if you still have them, can you quote shipping to CT? also, what else do you have fisher?


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I think the last guy I quoted was $75 per foil


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

And what else are you looking for?


----------



## TollerDad (Dec 28, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but are these still available? I'd like one if you have it. Thanks, Jason


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

One set is sold. Still have one more set available for $275 shipped in the continental US.


----------



## Biscayne (Jan 5, 2014)

Do you still have one? I would be interested


----------

